

Ruslan Kogan: Improve your website - nathanhoad
http://www.brw.com.au/Page/Uuid/bf5beb5e-b526-11e0-b28e-d5639ec9af02

======
gbrindisi
This site has the weirdest anti-copy system I've ever see.

I noticed because I usualy browse with javascript disabled. Have a look at the
source:

    
    
        <style type="text/css">
    	@media print
    	{
    		.u972bf{position:absolute;text-indent:-10000px;display:none}.y34{position:absolute;text-indent:-10000px;display:none}.r834db{position:absolute;text-indent:-10000px;display:none}
    	}
    	</style>
    	<div style="position:absolute;top:0px;left:0px;background-color:#f0f0f0;z-index:100"></div>
    	<noscript> 
    	 .u972bf{position:relative;text-indent:-10000px;}.y34{position:relative;text-indent:-10000px;}.r834db{position:relative;text-indent:-10000px;}<style type="text/css">#noscriptmessage{display:block !important } .width_646.column_left{display:none}</style>
    	</noscript>
    

And that's the mess behind the text:

    
    
        <p><i class="r834db">to </i>If <i class="y34">&copy;afr.com </i>I <span class="y34">&copy;afr.com </span><span class="u972bf">Based </span>had <span class="y34">&copy;afr.com </span><span class="r834db"> </span><i class="r834db">accustomed </i><b class="u972bf">and  </b><span class="e218f">$1</span>
    

Should this be an example of "how to improve a website"?

~~~
nathanhoad
Haha, yeah maybe BRW should read their own articles :-P

